
WhatsApp web api - saleehk
I&#x27;m trying to create a node js web version of WhatsApp web version. I tried this last year but. I&#x27;m getting all the response but its encrypted i didn&#x27;t able to decrypt that here is what i did
1). Create an initial websocket  connection with WhatsApp web server and generate QR code
2). Print the QR in terminal and scan it with phone
3). Connection successful 
4). I started getting callback in websocket on data but its encrypted.<p>I tried reverse engineering of  their code but i didn&#x27;t get picture about encryption. Anybody know how it works it will​be really helpful
======
festaans
Have you looked at how
[https://github.com/tgalal/yowsup](https://github.com/tgalal/yowsup) get
around this?

~~~
saleehk
They done it direct WhatsApp not the WhatsApp web version

